# Buying used shafts to update clubs



## Marc SC (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a set of Titleist AP1s with Dynamic Gold Regular shafts that I had assessed by a clubfitter. They recommended a set of Mizuno Hot Metal Irons with Project X 5.5 LZ shafts which would better match my swing speed and tempo. Since I have Titleists, I hit T300s with the same shaft, and both versions did feel better and hit 5-10 yds longer. 

I'm returning to golf after a long hiatus and would rather channel money into lessons than a $1k set of irons, BUT...

I am seeing pulled Project x shafts pulled with grips for low prices on Ebay and wondering about buying a set and updating my Titleist heads. This drives some questions

1) I'm trying to understand how to shaft length will convert to club length. If I have a 38" 5 iron (which I believe is standard for Titleist), would a 37.5" shaft translate to that 38" club? The shafts came out of a set of Mizunos, and I'm not sure if they are long enough. The tips appear clean and ready to install. I'm asking specifically about length since the economics of a trade make sense to a certain cost, but if I get into cutting and regripping, then I'll stay put with my irons for another year or two.

The seller isn't familiar with Titleist heads to know what the final measurement would be if I bought and installed these shafts. Has anyone built both brands that can speak to the relative lengths?

Thank you,

Marc


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi Marc, unfortunately I lack the experience to help you, but I'd like to welcome you to the Golf Fortum anyway!


----------

